# wade gigging 2/28



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Matt and I went out last night again for a couple hours. Hit up another new spot and found 13 fish, 2 borderline we passed on, 1 missed hit, 3 we spooked, and managed to stick 8.:thumbup: Not bad for a couple hrs of gigging. We stopped at a couple other spots that were not so good. All fish were 13-20".


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

really? I beat destin to pieces all night last night and never saw the first fish or tracks from any.
If you ever wanna go for a boat ride let me know,but we really should go to your areas...
Nice catch,but I am jealous....


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been out the past 2 nights, finally saw ONE tonight. Thanks for posting, at least I have encouragement.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Always up for a boat ride, never been floundering from a boat before. Ill have to get up with you offline. 
Some info that may help...Most the fish that we have gigged are in ankle to calf deep water. Almost too shallow for a boat to get to, we also do a lot of walking under and around docks. Matt talked to some friends two weeks ago that took 6 fish in East Destin on the bay and they said they passed on a lot of shallow fish because they couldnt get the boat in there. 
The largest fish we have taken so far have all been in waist deep water though. It seems most the smaller fish are in shallow water and the larger ones in a little bit deeper water...But once I get close to chest deep its hard to see so thats where the boats have the advantage.
This same night we hit up 4 spots and one spot produced all the fish, we had never even fished this spot before. Im always trying new spots based on wind direction. When we first started this obsession last fall we went a few trips without seeing a thing until we learned more and more about the sport. 
Another thing is seeing tracks really helps, every night we have taken flounder I have taken at least one or two or three by following the tracks to the fish.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Pm sent ya way.


----------

